# Bajar la tension con diodos



## juanjaem (Ene 30, 2007)

Hola, tengo una bateria de 18 voltios y 7 A y me gustaria bajar el voltaje aproximadamente entre 13.5 y 16.5 voltios. para ello e pensado en poner diodos rectificadores en serie de 8 amperios hasta lograr el voltaje deseado.
Mi pregunta era, que ventajas e inconveniente tiene este sistema, si consume mucho los diodos o cosas asi por el estilo para asegurarme. 
gracias.


----------



## JV (Ene 30, 2007)

Hola juanjaem, nunca lo hice con tanta corriente pero no creo que tengas problemas siempre y cuando los diodos sean de mas de 7A, 8 en tu caso.

Otra alternativa seria un conversor DC-DC como el de pablin:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/24a12v/index.htm

con la mitad de los transistores y a lo sumo cambiar el valor de las resitencias del LM317 ya esta. La ventaja de este sistema es que cuando baje la tension de la bateria porque se este descargando vas a tener un margen en el que la tension de salida se te mantiene.

Saludos..


----------



## juanjaem (Ene 30, 2007)

En realidad lo que quiero usar son dos diodos de 6 Amperios en paralelo, porke en ningun lado encontre de mas de 6 A,  y luego ir conectando en serie los pares de paralelos; de modo ke los amperios se reparta entre los 2 diodos y se vaya achicando el voltaje con los pares  en serie.

Los diodos al pasar bastante energia por ellos se calienta bastante y no se que consumo en watios aproximado puede tener cada pareja de  diodos. 

Si ese consumo entre cada pareja es menor de 3 watios lo tomare como despreciable; de lo contrario deberia pensar en tu consejo DC-DC.

gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## JV (Ene 30, 2007)

En general todos los componentes de potencia requieren una buena disipacion, los diodos no son la excepcion aunque solo lo uses a la mitad de su capacidad. Considerando que vas a necesitar 3 o 4 pares de diodos creo que no es tan cara la solucion del conversor considerando que tiene sus ventajas. Exactamente que planeas alimentar? 


Saludos..


----------



## juanjaem (Ene 30, 2007)

Hace ya 7 meses me construi un amplificador para mi bici con dos tda1554 de 22 x 2 watt como se muestra en las fotos.

Ahora lo quiero volver a construir pero con un TDA7560 de 45x4 watios. pero los 45 watios solo los da ingresando  18 voltios, a 13 voltios solo da 25watt (Con una distorsion del 10%).

Por eso pense en poner una bateria de 12 en serie con una de 6 y se queda en 18, pero eso es falso porke siempre  es algo mas cuando esta cargada y se keda en unos 19.4 voltios (completamente cargadas las dos baterias).

El TDA7560  teoricamente se autodesconecta a los 18V  (   aunque en la practicas es en 18.75 v), y por eso pense en poner en serie alrededor de 3 pares de diodos en serie para que se me quedase entre 17 y 18 voltios, y para el preamp bajarlo hasta 15v con diodos de menor intensidad.

La causa por la que no puedo utilizar tu consejo de DC-DC es el espacio pues de milagro si me cojen los altavoces.

Ahora estoy diseñando mas o menos como hacerlo y cuando acabe con los examenes en marzo lo construire, pero debo tener en cuenta el mas minimo detalle y por eso pregunto tanto.

El IC consume hasta 9 A a maximo rendimento pero como no voy a usar los graves (que es lo que mas consume) puedo despreocuparme de eso.

El anterio amplificador iba a las mil maravillas, espero este supere las tres mil, jjeje

gracias por la ayudaprestada, hasta pronto


----------



## shaman_uni (Nov 14, 2020)

Hola una consulta podría bajar el voltaje de mi fuente de 45V 5A con diodos Zener de 36V, pensaba poner unos cuantos de 5w en paralelo para que se repartan el trabajo.
La fuente la quería usar para alimentar un amplificador de audio.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 14, 2020)

Mejor arma un regulador de tension discreto, para ese voltaje y amperaje.
En el foro hay varios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2020)

O mejor busca otro amplificador que trabaje directamente con los 45 V , cual amplificador piensas montar ?


----------



## shaman_uni (Nov 14, 2020)

2metros tengo ya armado el Rotel de mnicolau pero con tip 35 tip36 y a 6ohms creo anda muy justo 45v, ahorita lo tengo funcionando solo con 20v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2020)

Si son los TIP35*C* y TIP36*C *no habría mayor problema , lista de los demás transistores ?


----------



## shaman_uni (Nov 15, 2020)

BD139, BD140
2N5401, 2N5551
Como vez todos reemplazos, creo mejor utilizo el trafo en otro amplificador, recuerdas alguno que trabaje en 45V o más?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2020)

Amplificador 100W con Darlington
					

Aquí les pongo los datos de un amplificador con Darlington, que seguro, más de uno conoce. He dado algunas vueltas con el buscador del foro por si ya estaba posteado y no lo he visto. Si lo estuviese con PCB, me trasladare a ese hilo y posteare mi versión.  Venia en una revista de Resistor del...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Los 2N5401, 2N5551 aguantan 160 V 
BD139, BD140 solo 80 V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2020)

También aqui :






						Amplificador 50W Mosfet
					

Versión I  Aquí os presento otro amplificador que yo por lo menos no he visto en el foro. Es uno de esos amplificadores con pocos elementos, creo que fáciles de localizar  y que da muy buen resultado, para quien empieza o quiere algo fácil  barato y sin IC integrado. Lo tengo a prueba unas...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## shaman_uni (Nov 16, 2020)

Muchas gracias por el dato voy a ver si rebobino por mi mismo el trafo y si lo veo difícil armaré uno de esos otros amplificdores 😅


----------

